# What halloween items did you get for christmas



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What Halloween items did you get for christmas 

I got this cool gnome and some wicked mercury glass skull lights and a skull


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are neat, Saki.

Some of the items that I self-gifted myself over the past month:


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

garthgoyle, I like those skulls with the carvings.

Saki.girl great lighted skulls.

I got a pair of slippers, which scared the hell out of me. Does that count?


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

I got a barium x-ray series on a dog that ate fabric. My vet probably got a new fun toy with that bill.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love those skulls Garth! 
Saki - Those mercury glass skulls are awesome too!
My husband got me some fun Poe items and Day of the Dead S&P shakers, and my mom got me a standing skeleton S&P set.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Jules that skelly looks MAD! you better ask him if he's "OK?"
My Wife got me a Yellow hat that says "JEEP" across the front. I have had three such hats, i wear them out.
This is a very needed item, because my JEEP is Yellow, when Alzheimer kicks me down , if i;m in a crowed parking lot, lost I just look at my hat.
"I have a JEEP.. and it's Yellow." there it is! And the woman sitting in it is,,,my wife? not sure...
"Pardon me, Miss , did you give me this hat?"


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments on my skulls, im the goddess and Jules17. Besides gargoyles, decaying craniums are another obsession of mine

* Slippers _are_ terrifying, im the goddess 
* Countess No, sorry about the miserable gift that your dog decided to present you with.
* All of your items are fantastic, Jules. 
* Gym, I like your way of thinking...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Such cool stuff everyone 
I also have a witch coming my son bought me I picked out will be here next week


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I got new pieces for my Halloween village.






















A skull that lights up/changes colors and has glitter that float around...He WILL stay up all year round...I love him that much!








I also got this awesome sugar skull and rose purse! I love that people know me so well!














I had a wonderful Christmas I hope everyone on here did as well!!!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Great gift's
Sometime during the night while i was sleeping, my dog decided to hop in bed with me and curled up on my back.
So my dog gave me a stiff back for Christmas. Just what i always wanted LOL.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

My neighbor crocheted me an afghan that fits on my king size bed. It has bats, ghosts & witches on brooms. I just love it. Must have taken her forever to crochet this big thing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Muffy said:


> My neighbor crocheted me an afghan that fits on my king size bed. It has bats, ghosts & witches on brooms. I just love it. Must have taken her forever to crochet this big thing.


oh that sounds awsome love to see pics of it


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> I got new pieces for my Halloween village.
> 
> q
> 
> ...


 Great gifts cherry brandy,



Muffy said:


> My neighbor crocheted me an afghan that fits on my king size bed. It has bats, ghosts & witches on brooms. I just love it. Must have taken her forever to crochet this big thing.


That sounds really cool. I would also like to see a photo.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

thenightmarefamily said:


> Sometime during the night while i was sleeping, my dog decided to hop in bed with me and curled up on my back.
> So my dog gave me a stiff back for Christmas. Just what i always wanted LOL.


How very thoughtful...

CherryBrandy79, amazing items. The design on the purse is quite elegant, and the cosmic skull that enjoys flaunting its choppers is cool, of course.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> I got new pieces for my Halloween village.
> 
> View attachment 232982
> View attachment 232983
> ...


Awesome stuff!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

This is the amazing gift I was given by Bobzilla (Robert) for Christmas this year. We became great friends during the Papa VooDoo build....and he made this one of a kind prop for me as a Christmas gift. I cannot believe how wonderful this two headed TweetyBonez bird is. AND thanks to Halstaff, the eyes light up. WHAT??? It is so nice to have wonderful Halloween friends like Robert and Steve. No kidding!

























Christmas feels just like Halloween to me...
I couldn't even begin to think what I could make for Robert as a Christmas gift, so I sent him a box of baked/cooked goodies for Christmas. My sort of famous shrimp salad and home made crab bisque. Oh...and crack cookies....


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jules17 if you don't mind me asking, Absolutely Love the Day of the Dead S&P Shakers, would your husband be willing to tell me where he Picked those up at?


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

love all them, usually only start buying till about april, Ill have to Start early this year.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

I got an airbrush, and I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Since my family no longer exchanges gifts at Christmas, I always find it best if I buy something special for myself....and this was my special gift for this year.....Who doesn't like a little NBC to make the season holly & jolly?
















On the hour the clock chimes the NBC theme and Zero comes out of the cuckoo clock doors, and the ghosts and pumpkins light up. I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

Oooh Pumpkin5, where did you get that clock? Love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

It is really cool. I bought it from the Bradford Exchange. The detail work on this clock is mind boggling. So very cool....you won't be disappointed if you buy one.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Vandalay Industries said:


> Oooh Pumpkin5, where did you get that clock? Love it!


I take it, you are in latex, Art???


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a animated haunted Spell Book from our MNT Haunted Christmas exchange. We did the auction steal a package game and my husband had the last number. The gift had already been taken and he stole it for me knowing that I love witches. The funny thing is that I took the gift to the exchange! Poor thing thought he was getting something special for me. LOL. I had bought one gift for me to take to the exchange and at the last minute decided to take somethingfor him, too. So I went to my stash of things and decided to take the Grandin Road spell book. I bought two earlier with the intent of keeping one and using one in a Secret Reaper. So things worked out fine in my opinion. The guy who picked the spell book is really into more blood and guts at his haunt so I know he was glad to have it stolen. And now one of you will receive this gift sometime this year. WIN! WIN! 

I took the book as a gift because one of the members of the group is also into witches and at the last minute she called and couldn't make it---so it was meant to be.

On another positive note my husband's best friend gave us three top top shelf 100% Agave bottles of tequila and the bottles are awesome so I will have them for my potions too.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Lots of great gifts! 
The only Halloween-themed gifts I got were from my Merry Reaper, im the goddess. She was a great help for my upcoming bayou theme (as well as gifting other lovely stuff!)


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

took advantage of the 1/2 off sales and got more extension cords


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Purchased this for my 7 year old. The Bruins are his favorite hockey team.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Lots of great gifts!
> The only Halloween-themed gifts I got were from my Merry Reaper, im the goddess. She was a great help for my upcoming bayou theme (as well as gifting other lovely stuff!)


aaaha, thank you. I hope your bayou theme is a success. Hiss to you, get it. Hiss???


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> This is the amazing gift I was given by Bobzilla (Robert) for Christmas this year. We became great friends during the Papa VooDoo build....and he made this one of a kind prop for me as a Christmas gift. I cannot believe how wonderful this two headed TweetyBonez bird is. AND thanks to Halstaff, the eyes light up. WHAT??? It is so nice to have wonderful Halloween friends like Robert and Steve. No kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the coolest gift ever - and one-of-a-kind from great friends. I am way jealous, but also happy for you!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> That is the coolest gift ever - and one-of-a-kind from great friends. I am way jealous, but also happy for you!!



Thanks Paint It Black, I totally understand, I'd feel the same way too.  It is definitely one of the finest pieces that I'll ever own. The detail on this little bird is amazing!!! Forum friends, especially these guys, are people I am so lucky to have in my life.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Got the new Don Post book from my Wife. Makes me hate Gemmy a little bit!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

At 7PM last night 4 girls (Fairly young) were at my front door holding a wrapped Christmas Present FOR ME!!
They went through the house. after they left I remembered the present. They had given me a Zombie Chia-pet!
On the box it said:"Looks uglier after the grass dies!" From the photo, it Does! (Grey hair!) (Like Mine.)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> ...On the box it said:"Looks uglier after the grass dies!" From the photo, it Does!


Funny. When I was younger, I managed to kill a _Chia Pet_; no idea how, but it can happen... Maybe that one is among the risen, flesh-hungry planters now, too

All of the gifts are superb.


----------



## lemonade (Sep 27, 2011)

I got the Swamp Hag from Trendy Halloween. Feeling inspired to make next year all about her. Someone stop me now, please.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I didn't get anything Halloweenish for Christmas, but I did get Halloween items for my birthday, which was yesterday, from my mother in law. She got me 4 large carvable pumpkins, 3 LED pumpkin carving kits, a light up ghost lantern and a set of Halloween towels with owls and kitties on them! We all thought it was amusing to get all Halloween gifts for a Christmas birthday, lol.









I now have to decide what to do with all my pumpkins...


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

My daughter gave me a Chia Zombie, and I got a new light-weight ladder and drill press and a pair of heavy duty all purpose shears and new knee pads (for crawling around in the attic) from my husband. He didn't go to Jared!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Glad you like him.....them P5 
Thank you for the food! So good  
Special thanks to Steve for bringing the eyes to life!!!
Fix those heads.....you've got them on backwards 




Pumpkin5 said:


> This is the amazing gift I was given by Bobzilla (Robert) for Christmas this year. We became great friends during the Papa VooDoo build....and he made this one of a kind prop for me as a Christmas gift. I cannot believe how wonderful this two headed TweetyBonez bird is. AND thanks to Halstaff, the eyes light up. WHAT??? It is so nice to have wonderful Halloween friends like Robert and Steve. No kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

So cool! 
Love it!



Pumpkin5 said:


> Since my family no longer exchanges gifts at Christmas, I always find it best if I buy something special for myself....and this was my special gift for this year.....Who doesn't like a little NBC to make the season holly & jolly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Since my family no longer exchanges gifts at Christmas, I always find it best if I buy something special for myself....and this was my special gift for this year.....Who doesn't like a little NBC to make the season holly & jolly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love it so very cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my witch comes today so excited


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

For once I didn't get Halloween things. Not because that wasn't what was on my list. Just no funds this year for grown ups. That's okay. I'm going to work on pieces for a witch cauldron creep. Throughout the next few months.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

saki, what witch??? I want to see....


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh no countess....i have a cat very very very special to me that ate a LONG sewing needle with five inches of thread on it well hidden i may add from her. she found it hidden, and woke me up drooling right before it went down the hatch and was at the vet in 12 minutes....shes fine now... i have to admit you made me smile but it sure isnt funny a bit, our babies mean everything to us. glad your puppy passed what he got into.



Countess No said:


> I got a barium x-ray series on a dog that ate fabric. My vet probably got a new fun toy with that bill.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

OH SNAP!!!! awwweeeeesoooommmmmeeeeee



Pumpkin5 said:


> This is the amazing gift I was given by Bobzilla (Robert) for Christmas this year. We became great friends during the Papa VooDoo build....and he made this one of a kind prop for me as a Christmas gift. I cannot believe how wonderful this two headed TweetyBonez bird is. AND thanks to Halstaff, the eyes light up. WHAT??? It is so nice to have wonderful Halloween friends like Robert and Steve. No kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

also awesome, whered you find this??



Pumpkin5 said:


> Since my family no longer exchanges gifts at Christmas, I always find it best if I buy something special for myself....and this was my special gift for this year.....Who doesn't like a little NBC to make the season holly & jolly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ive got to jump in here, we went to a oddity shop, i think better than in nyc and i got treated with alittle taxidermy for my oddities....a burlesques mousie and a fortune teller mousie....bought a few more very cool things. place was overwhelming, i was flying high for three days after going in there...wooo, too much fun, didnt love everything, i dont do everything...oh and also got something i havent seen before, "Killoetes" have you seen these? sillouttes but the image is a victorian killer, best way to decibe it, omg...hillarious, i bought three of them


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Now I know why you call them crack cookies! Good Lord those were good!!!
Thanks for all the wonderful food! 
You know I will work for food......right? 



Pumpkin5 said:


> This is the amazing gift I was given by Bobzilla (Robert) for Christmas this year. We became great friends during the Papa VooDoo build....and he made this one of a kind prop for me as a Christmas gift. I cannot believe how wonderful this two headed TweetyBonez bird is. AND thanks to Halstaff, the eyes light up. WHAT??? It is so nice to have wonderful Halloween friends like Robert and Steve. No kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had to laugh at the crack cookies. My little sis makes some that should be renamed that. Someone on FB last week made the comment that the last piece of fudge was finally gone--she ate it and said it should be called Christmas Crack. I laughed so hard. I LOVE fudge so much. I have not made any in four Christmases now. The first two I was down with my knee surgery and then replacement and couldn't stand long enough to stir. Then last year it was rotator cuff surgery. This year I stocked up on ingredients and ran out of time. But, little sis to the rescue. She sent us a tin of banana bread, cookies and fudge. I finished the last piece off earlier this week and am dying for the weather to clear enough to make more. I almost made it on a really dreary day earlier this week, but I know not to make candy on a day like that. Yep, the sky is clear but the weather is in the teens today, so I am going to the kitchen to make Christmas or After Christmas Crack!


----------

